

What's with the broken "more" link every few minutes? - mjnaus

Hi guys,<p>Just wondering... what's the reasoning behind the "more" link breaking down every few minutes?
======
benreesman
the 'more' link invokes a closure stored in a hashtable. deciding how to
expire these cosures and continuations is probably the hardest problem in web
development today. most often we just wind up using an LRU, which would mean
that your 'more' link would go stale once some number of other such links got
generated in the same webserver.

------
nreece
Not sure, but it occures for me too (only if I leave a page idle for a while,
and then click the 'More' link).

~~~
initself
Me three.

------
pohart
this has been my only problem with hn. good links. great discussion. can't get
more links w/out going back to the top

------
giardini
Ditto here.

